# [Risolto]Database personale degli appunti

## ilnanny

Ciao ,questo topic è piu'  che altro una richiesta di aiuto personale.

Vengo al punto ;ho da sempre utilizzato i manuali ,libri cartacei e appunti su carta e poi in digitale ,in semplici file di testo ,odt e pdf .

Ultimamente ho fatto una cernita di tutto ciò che mi può tornare utile (offline) e ho cercato di dare un senso alla cartella dei file di appunti e piccoli how-to ,perchè tendo a dimenticare anche i comandi o alcune configurazioni . Detto questo la domanda vera e propria è :

Ci sarebbe un modo per racchiudere tutti i miei 'pizzini' in un database locale ,richiamandolo magari da termianle tramite parole chiave .es:

scrivo 'info-portage ' e mi ritorna una lista di file che hanno come prima parola del titolo 'portage'.

O ancor meglio se si potesse creare (sempre in locale )una sorta di wiki  da sfogliare facilmente .

Sò che la richiesta è un pò strana e magari spiegata in maniera errata ,ma  magari c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano .

n.b.= per i Moderatori 

se il topic è fuori luogo ,lo elimino .

Grazie anticipatamente .e comunque.

_______

** scrivo la lettera 'u' accentata in quel modo perchè per qualche strano motivo o stregoneria non funziona piu' l'accentata sulla tastiera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

tellico

```
kde-misc/tellico

     Available versions:  (5) 3.1.4^t

       {cddb debug discid +handbook pdf scanner semantic-desktop taglib test v4l xmp yaz}

     Installed versions:  3.1.4(5)^t(19:48:56 29/12/2018)(cddb handbook pdf scanner v4l -debug -discid -semantic-desktop -taglib -test -xmp -yaz)

     Homepage:            http://tellico-project.org/

     Description:         Collection manager based on KDE Frameworks

```

Personalizzabile.

Un raccoglitore di pdf,ebook e quant,altro ... butta un occhio anche a calibre

```

app-text/calibre

     Available versions:  3.26.1 (~)3.38.1 (~)3.40.1 {ios +udisks PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  3.26.1(23:19:55 05/02/2019)(udisks -ios PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            https://calibre-ebook.com/

     Description:         Ebook management application

```

O se vuoi stare nel generico , ma ci devi mettere del tuo , un database con BASE di LibreOffice ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Personalmente uso calibre per gli ebook, tellico e piu' generale per qualsiasi collezione (dvd, cd,...)

----------

## ilnanny

Grazie mille ad entrambe ,provo ad installare i due software sperando che non si portino dietro mezza kde .(utilizzo xfce su un pc abbastanza datato) e cercherò di capire anche  un pò anche il database di libreoffice  che non ho mai utilizzato .

Grazie mille ancora.

----------

## ilnanny

mi sà che opterò per libreoffice ,gli altri due software hanno bisogno dei kde-frameworks per funzionare  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> mi sà che opterò per libreoffice ,gli altri due software hanno bisogno dei kde-frameworks per funzionare 

 

Per tellico hai ragione ma calibre usa solo le librerie qt ma non il kde-frameworks

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per tellico hai ragione ma calibre usa solo le librerie qt ma non il kde-frameworks

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/chmlib-0.40-r1  USE="examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/sip-4.19.13  USE="-debug -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/apsw-3.23.1_p1  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/beautifulsoup-3.2.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/regex-2017.04.05  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cssselect-0.9.1  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cssutils-1.0.1  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/mechanize-0.2.5-r1  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/netifaces-0.10.6  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/psutil-5.5.0  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygments-2.2.0  USE="-doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-1.15.6-r1  USE="-git -mercurial -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cython-0.25.2  USE="-doc -emacs -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/html5-parser-0.4.4-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/msgpack-0.5.1  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/python-dateutil-2.7.2-r1  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.4  USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1  USE="boost tools -debug -idn -libressl -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/podofo-build-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1  USE="boost tools -debug -idn -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.14.4  USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.11.3  USE="-debug -qml -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gtk-1.14.4  USE="X egl opengl -gles2 -wayland" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.14.3  USE="X bzip2 egl gtk introspection nls opengl orc -gles2 -test -vcd -vnc -wayland" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120  USE="X gstreamer hyphen jit opengl printsupport -geolocation (-gles2) -multimedia -nsplugin -orientation -qml -webp" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1  USE="bluetooth dbus gui network opengl printsupport svg webkit widgets -debug -declarative -designer -examples (-gles2) -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -sql -testlib -webchannel -webengine -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.6.1-r2  USE="gmp -doc -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[uninstall     ] dev-python/pycryptodome-3.6.6 

[blocks b      ] dev-python/pycrypto ("dev-python/pycrypto" is blocking dev-python/pycryptodome-3.6.6)

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/dnspython-1.15.0-r1  USE="-examples -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/python-dnspython-2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/calibre-3.26.1  USE="udisks -ios" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 
```

però dai ,lo stò installando per provare ,anche perchè per libreoffice db dovrei ricompilarlo con la 'use flag java' per avere le funzionalita aggiuntive,da quel poco che ho capito sul loro forum ,perchè non riesco ad inserire la versione installata di openjdk.Mbo.?

```
java -version

openjdk version "1.8.0_191"

OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 3.10.0) (Gentoo icedtea-3.10.0)

OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.191-b12, mixed mode)

```

Infatti quando provo a creare un nuovo database di prova mi restituisce questo errore :

```

Impossibile stabilire il collegamento alla sorgente dati esterna in quanto non è stato trovato il driver SDBC per l'indirizzo URL 'sdbc:embedded:hsqldb'.
```

Vedo come funziona Calibre ,magari sarà pi semplice anche per uno gnucco come me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho capito bene per libreoffice ma sembra che bisogna anche usare la versione di hsqldb fornita in libreoffice perche' quella in portage e' troppo nuova

```
       if use java; then

                # hsqldb: system one is too new

                myeconfargs+=(

                        --without-junit

                        --without-system-hsqldb

                        --with-ant-home="${ANT_HOME}"

                        --with-jdk-home=$(java-config --jdk-home 2>/dev/null)

                        --with-jvm-path="${EPREFIX}/usr/lib/"

                )
```

----------

## ilnanny

si infatti ho lasciato perdere per libreoffice ,un pò troppo complicato ,per cimentarmi in qualcosa che non mi interessa poi così tanto .

./

Il problema adesso e che non riesco a compilare PyQt5   [calibre] :

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: app-text/calibre-3.26.1 dropped because it requires

 * virtual/python-dnspython[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_

 * jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-

 * python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-pytho

 * n_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * virtual/python-dnspython[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_

 * jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-

 * python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-pytho

 * n_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * >=virtual/podofo-build-0.9.4, dev-python/sip[python_targets_python2_7(-),-p

 * ython_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target

 * _python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_pytho

 * n2_7(+)], dev-python/regex[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_targe

 * t_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)

 * ,-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-pyt

 * hon_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-py

 * thon/PyQt5-5.8[gui,svg,webkit,widgets,network,printsupport,python_targets_p

 * ython2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-

 * ),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python

 * _single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_singl

 * e_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/python-dateutil-2.5.3[python_targets_p

 * ython2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-

 * ),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python

 * _single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_singl

 * e_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/pygments-2.1.3[python_targets_python2_

 * 7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-pyth

 * on_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single

 * _target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_targe

 * t_python2_7(+)], dev-python/psutil[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_

 * pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6

 * (-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * dev-python/netifaces[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jyth

 * on2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-pyth

 * on_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_si

 * ngle_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], dev-python/msg

 * pack[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python

 * _single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target

 * _python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_pyth

 * on3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/mechanize-0.2.5[p

 * ython_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_singl

 * e_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_pytho

 * n3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(

 * -),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], dev-python/html5-parser[python_targe

 * ts_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_py

 * py(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-py

 * thon_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_s

 * ingle_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.4[python_targets_p

 * ython2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-

 * ),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python

 * _single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_singl

 * e_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/cssutils-1.0.1[python_targets_python2_

 * 7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-pyth

 * on_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single

 * _target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_targe

 * t_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/cssselect-0.7.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),-

 * python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_sin

 * gle_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_targe

 * t_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_pyth

 * on2_7(+)], >=dev-python/beautifulsoup-3.0.5:python-2[python_targets_python2

 * _7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-pyt

 * hon_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_singl

 * e_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_targ

 * et_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/apsw-3.13.0[python_targets_python2_7(-),-pyt

 * hon_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single

 * _target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_p

 * ython3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2

 * _7(+)], >=dev-libs/chmlib-0.40:=, >=app-text/podofo-0.8.2:=, dev-python/reg

 * ex[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_s

 * ingle_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_p

 * ython3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python

 * 3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/PyQt5-5.8[gui,svg,w

 * ebkit,widgets,network,printsupport,python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_

 * pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6

 * (-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * >=dev-python/python-dateutil-2.5.3[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_

 * pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6

 * (-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * >=dev-python/pygments-2.1.3[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_targ

 * et_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-

 * ),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-py

 * thon_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], dev-pyt

 * hon/psutil[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-

 * python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_

 * target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_targe

 * t_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], dev-python/netifaces[pyt

 * hon_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_

 * target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3

 * _5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)

 * ,python_single_target_python2_7(+)], dev-python/msgpack[python_targets_pyth

 * on2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-

 * python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_si

 * ngle_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_t

 * arget_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/mechanize-0.2.5[python_targets_python2_7(

 * -),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python

 * _single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_t

 * arget_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_

 * python2_7(+)], dev-python/html5-parser[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_

 * single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_tar

 * get_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_pytho

 * n3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+

 * )], >=dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.4[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_

 * pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6

 * (-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)],

 * >=dev-python/cssutils-1.0.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_targ

 * et_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-

 * ),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-py

 * thon_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-p

 * ython/cssselect-0.7.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jyt

 * hon2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-pyt

 * hon_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_s

 * ingle_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-python/

 * beautifulsoup-3.0.5:python-2[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_tar

 * get_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(

 * -),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-p

 * ython_single_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-

 * python/apsw-3.13.0[python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython

 * 2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python

 * _single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_sing

 * le_target_python3_7(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)], >=dev-

 * libs/chmlib-0.40:=, >=app-text/podofo-0.8.2:=

 * Error messages for package dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2537:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2003:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1365:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1363:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  480:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2519:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 2534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1'

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build, install, or execute

 * postinst:

 * 

 *  (dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-text/calibre-3.26.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

output di /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/build.log

```
 * Package:    dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: qt@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   phil@riverbankcomputing.com pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 bluetooth dbus elibc_glibc gui kernel_linux network opengl printsupport python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_6 svg userland_GNU webkit widgets

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1 ...

 * Applying PyQt5-5.10.1-timeline.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying PyQt5-5.10.1-fix-testlib.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1 ...

 * python2_7: running run_in_build_dir configuration

/usr/bin/python2.7 /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1/configure.py --verbose --confirm-license --qmake=/usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake --bindir=/usr/bin --destdir=/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages --sip-incdir=/usr/include/python2.7 --qsci-api --enable=QtCore --enable=QtXml --enable=QtBluetooth --enable=QtDBus --no-qml-plugin --no-designer-plugin --enable=QtGui --enable=_QOpenGLFunctions_2_0 --enable=_QOpenGLFunctions_2_1 --enable=_QOpenGLFunctions_4_1_Core --enable=QtNetwork --enable=QtOpenGL --enable=QtPrintSupport --enable=QtSvg --enable=QtWebKit --enable=QtWebKitWidgets --enable=QtWidgets

Error: Failed to determine the detail of your Qt installation. Try again using

the --verbose flag to see more detail about the problem.

Querying qmake about your Qt installation...

Determining the details of your Qt installation...

/usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake -o cfgtest_QtCore.mk cfgtest_QtCore.pro

Info: creating stash file /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1-python2_7/.qmake.stash

make -f cfgtest_QtCore.mk

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -isystem /usr/include/python2.7 -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I. -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o cfgtest_QtCore.o ../PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1/config-tests/cfgtest_QtCore.cpp

../PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1/config-tests/cfgtest_QtCore.cpp:1:10: fatal error: sip.h: No such file or directory

 #include <sip.h>

          ^~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make: *** [cfgtest_QtCore.mk:412: cfgtest_QtCore.o] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2537:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2003:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1365:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1363:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  480:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2519:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 2534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1/work/PyQt5_gpl-5.10.1'

```

----------

## ilnanny

provo -

installo manualmente 

dev-python/dnspython-1.15.0-r1

e ri-controllo il log .

/

Edit .

Tutto installato correttamente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comando

```
# emerge -pvq dev-python/PyQt5 dev-python/sip
```

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'output del comando
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pvq dev-python/PyQt5 dev-python/sip
> ```
> ...

 

=

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/sip-4.19.13  USE="-debug -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1  USE="bluetooth dbus gui network opengl printsupport svg webkit widgets -debug -declarative -designer -examples (-gles2) -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -sql -testlib -webchannel -webengine -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 

```

Scusa il ritardo nella risposta .

Comunque dopo aver compilato prima  ''dnspython'

è andato tutto al suo posto .

L'unica cosa che mi risultava strana era il formato dell'output di errore .

----------

## Massimog

Mi puoi dire se calibre a te mostra le copertine dei libri?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> Mi puoi dire se calibre a te mostra le copertine dei libri?

 

Si, ma se ti mancano puoi aggiungere un jpg nella cartella del libro

----------

## Massimog

le copertine dei libri ci stano, e su debian che uso la stesa libreria si vedono, solo su gentoo mi da questo problema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> le copertine dei libri ci stano, e su debian che uso la stesa libreria si vedono, solo su gentoo mi da questo problema

 

Allora non lo so da me si vedono

----------

## Massimog

se a qualcuno servisse in futuro, ho risolto il mio problema con le copertine ricompilando dev-qt/qtgui con la use flag jpeg

----------

## ilnanny

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> se a qualcuno servisse in futuro, ho risolto il mio problema con le copertine ricompilando dev-qt/qtgui con la use flag jpeg

 

si è vero ,successo anche a me ,ma non avevo pi seguito la discussione per un problema con le notifiche tramite email ,che ho appena risolto. Grazie comunque per la segnalazione .

----------

